# Father and son ''teams''



## spreaderman (Mar 9, 2011)

On most of the shows from Gold Rush to Ax Men we have seen father and son ''teams'' not getting along on the job. How many on the site here work with there fathers or sons on the job and who is the one '' in charge''? 
Do fathers EVER give the sons credit for knowing anything or is it natural for a father to '' be in charge'' (to a point) and do mostly yelling and telling what to do and how to do it? I do realize the much of it depends on who started the company and owns the equipment and so forth. 
Is there a father and son team out there that can work together day in and day out and can look at each other and know what the other is thinking and going to do next and nothing needs to be said because both have trust and faith in each other.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 9, 2011)

I work with my father and we make a pretty good team. As far as who is in charge that really isn't an issue. We both listen to each other and are receptive to the others' ideas. I tend to take lead on alot of things. That is only to reduce his level of stress. I'm a leader in general so it works out. I like for others to be comfortable around me so I try to act confidently in all or most situations so as to put people at ease. This works out well when in the middle of trying to solve a problem. Teamwork, however, is the operative term. We are, in essence, a team.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 9, 2011)

I work with my son Cody quite often. He is still in HS and turned 18 last month and (unfortunately) is kind of like I was at the age. He doesn't know what he doesn't know so yeah I have to yell at him at times. But we generally get along very well. He is very good running equipment and I trust him up close and personal. We try to keep emotions in check and keep the falling safe. And quiet. 

We also watch Axe Men together, along with my daughter, and yell at the TV together. BTW both my kids still say "I love you" when they walk out the door for school.


----------



## chucker (Mar 9, 2011)

this is the way of a real family that works together... disfunctional at times yes, and everyone does if their true to them selves! d&j logging has it,s days with d. yapping at j. as well as j. yapping at d. but at the end of the day or five minutes later after the yelling its all good! the best thing is when ever we work together on the landing or in the timber there seems to never be a wasted movement that we dont understand what the other is doing or saying... safty is of the first, last and only concern to all other endeavors over money or product. reality tv is a joke at best! only them that have never had the chance to work in the woods or with a family member dont see the affects of a family operation big or small!! as we all know its just so easy to deal with the easy ways of makeing it on your own sweat an sore body with bruised mind....... "father and son teams" ??? is there any other way?


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a very dangerous occupation that we chose. All I can say to this is be careful. Never, EVER assume that your Son or Dad is thinking the same thing you are or feel that you shouldn't say something because it is your Dad. The worst of all things that can happen, could and have happened. I'm speaking from experience on this topic.


----------



## slowp (Mar 10, 2011)

There is a father son team here that would fit right in on the show. They yell at each other, have heated arguments, throw hardhats, but then it all shuts down and they are civil to each other when they get in the pickup together at the end of the day. 

Another father, who is retired from falling timber, sometimes goes out and flags traffic when his son is falling along a road. He told me he knows exactly what his "boy" will do because he taught him everything. The son is a very well respected timber faller. He still consults with his dad on some of the big trees that need to come down.

Most of the father loggers say they don't want their kids in the business. They want them going to college and then getting a steady, safer, high paying job.


----------



## jrr344 (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to work for my grandfather till I got out of trade school, we had arguments but nothing like the BS on these shows, for the most part we got along great I wish I still worked with him but I could not afford my family.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2011)

slowp said:


> Most of the father loggers say they don't want their kids in the business. They want them going to college and then getting a steady, safer, high paying job.


 
Yup.


----------



## grgbandkng (Mar 10, 2011)

I work with my dad as a finish carpenter. I would say that he is in charge, only because he has been in the business for well over 30 years. He is teaching me everything that he knows, and I am greatful for that. He has told me many times over the 12 years that we have been working together that he wishes that I could find a different line of work. I just tell him that I always looked up to him, and I get a real sense of accomplishment from my work. Way better than pushing paper in an office IMO.


----------



## palogger (Mar 14, 2011)

My father and i work together in the woods and really neither of us is in charge, we both say whats needs done and most the time we both say the same thing, cause we have worked together so long. I am the faller and he runs the skidder, but when we walk the job we both work together to get a game plan on how we want to cut the block. At work we get along great, now at home thats another story. Yeah usually he gives me alot of credit for knowing the best way to cut a particular section, or what order to cut the trees to make it easier for him to get them out.


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 16, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Yup.


 
Not there yet, but when the wife was pregnant and I came home from a day cutting-

"Did you think about the baby today?"

"Of course, I was thinking about how nice it will be on a nice fall day, 10 or 12 years from now, Saturday, need to get a little more wood on the ground, head out to the woods with the little fellow, he can hang around, help pound some wedges, make for a nice afternoon."

"You're going to be cutting in 10 years?"


So if I don't know better, his mom does.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> Most of the father loggers say they don't want their kids in the business. They want them going to college and then getting a steady, safer, high paying job.


 
My Dad was so happy that I did not go work in the log woods as a full time job.


----------



## Mntn Man (Mar 19, 2011)

My dad wasn't in my life until I was in my 20's. He is a good man and I love him, but some days I am glad I didn't grow up with him because he can drive me crazy. He is me times 10!:hmm3grin2orange:

I worked with my step-dad for quite a few years at the family trucking company. Since he is a disrespectful, short-tempered, arrogant, asshat, we used a lot of 4 letter words. He taught me all that I know about how not to treat people. Also, I learned that life is too short to ever let anyone treat me that way.

My step-dad's father, my grandpa:msp_thumbup:, is who I spent most of my time with growing up. He taught me about everything I know. I have a great fondness in my heart for him. His son however, can kick rocks.:msp_cursing:


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 20, 2011)

My dad and I have been partners in our business for 22 years next month.while we work good together we still have some disagreements,,but in the end,he is my dad and I give him the respect any son should give his dad.I once told him if I ever talked to him like they do on the"reality" shows to bust me in the mouth.His reply with a big smile was OKay.
I never yell him and he always respects my opinoins and he gives me the same in return .


----------



## 371groundie (Mar 21, 2011)

dad and i worked together for 9 months. we argued, but not the dramatic, screaming throwing things, and storming off. we would certainly disagree, but would talk things out, agree to disagree, or seek another opinion. 

mostly he felled and i skidded. i tell him what trees i wanted in what order when i headed for the landing so i knew what i would be coming back to. i knew the machines limits and what i had space for on the landing. but he had time between hitches to be on the phone. so he determined markets and set up trucking, etc. 

we went seperate ways, but fairly amicably. he kinda gave up when markets got tight, and i wanted to keep going, but it was his machine. 

i would work with him again, but more it would be him working for me. i want to call the shots. i value his opinion, but its my turn to be incharge.


----------

